# Putzing around the shop , & waiting .............



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

for the party to start, got a couple things turned, and a commissioned bowl finished and delivered

1st ...... testing my new molds, pouring/casting Alumilite
Jr Aaron, Rhodium & Black Titanium ......... Maple Burl, Stabilized, and cast with Blue AL


 


 


 


 

next up, some pens made with wood from @manbuckwal

Jr George II , Antique Brass, Stabilized Desert Ironwood


 


 


 

Jr George II , Antique Silver , Stabilized Buckeye Burl 


 


 


 

all finished with my own blend of Friction Polish

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

and lastly, Jr Aaron, Black Titanium w/ Black Titanium accents, Yellow Cedar Burl w/ Amboyna Burl end caps












Fiddleback Maple bowl, dyed Green, finished with 10 coats Deft gloss Lacquer (commissioned job)
15-7/8 diameter x 3" tall

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

and finally, a WIP
Fiddleback Maple bowl, 15-1/2" diameter x 3" tall, "Moon face" pyrography
still need to determine filler pyrography, and finish with Walnut Oil & Walnut Wax


 


 


 


 


 


c&c always welcome

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 3, 2015)

all looks good,nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Those are all great looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank Ye for the comments guys


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, those pens are great! I love the color on that green bowl too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

Intensely nice! Pens are professional grade! Really like the green bowl, as well. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice work on everything, Jerry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Handsome pens Jerry ! Glad to see the wood is working out for ya .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice job Jerry - The bowls are really fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 3, 2015)

My favorite is the grey Buckeye pen SWEET

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

Great stuff Jerry! I really like that pyro design, way cool. You mentioned your Desert ironwood was stabilized, never heard of it being stabilized, is there any benefit to it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

Many Thanks for the kind comments ya'll 

Tom, had to laugh when you posted about the wood in the pen trade thread, don't know if I'll have any of yours left  But I still have some nice woods to trade if not
Loving that YCB, it worked real nicely, took a finish better than most, and contrasts perfectly with the Amboyna ...... just might keep that pen as a personal daily user.
And just might have to hook up with you in future for more of that DIW, it's some of the nicer grained DIW I've worked with in past.

Barry, I actually like the DIW being stabilized, and I personally think it makes a difference on 98% of all woods, if not in the turning stage, then in the finish
IMHO , stabilized woods finish much easier, and nicer than non stabilized woods.
The only wood I haven't stabilized so far is my Gabon Ebony, because it's so oily to begin with, it's not worth the headaches or wasting the time, besides that oil makes for nice finishes also 
Other than that, any wood I receive from anyone, 1st process is automatically stabilizing what they haven't


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Many Thanks for the kind comments ya'll
> 
> Tom, had to laugh when you posted about the wood in the pen trade thread, don't know if I'll have any of yours left  But I still have some nice woods to trade if not
> Loving that YCB, it worked real nicely, took a finish better than most, and contrasts perfectly with the Amboyna ...... just might keep that pen as a personal daily user.
> ...



I have never had ironwood stabilized and can't imagine there being any real benefit but that's just me . Barry is a great sorce for DIW . This was a piece from him and no stabilizing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

I just might have to become Barry's newest bestest friend then huh? 
and the grains on that pen also, is some if the best on DIW I've seen recently,
makes me wonder what kind of garbage they've been peddling @ other places in the past, as none of it has looked anything like these ;-)


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> I just might have to become Barry's newest bestest friend then huh?
> and the grains on that pen also, is some if the best on DIW I've seen recently,
> makes me wonder what kind of garbage they've been peddling @ other places in the past, as none of it has looked anything like these ;-)



Both Barry and Joe have awesome DIW. My BIL is getting into making pens and here is a slimline w DIW that came from @barry richardson . I was shocked he used it on a slimline but now he is hooked too lol. No stabilizing .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

the stabilizing is just a personal preference, since I have the know how, and the equipment/materials to do it.
I pretty much stabilize everything, unless it's an exceptionally oily wood that would cause extra issues.
After doing over 500 pens, I've noticed a difference between the ones I've stabilized, and the ones I haven't, both in turning and in finishing
It's become 2nd nature for me to automatically do it when a load of wood arrives .
It also helps keep some woods from cracking/splitting from the desert heat here if I don't use the blanks right away ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 4, 2015)

All very nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 4, 2015)

DIW often has hair line cracks, some virtually invisible, so I can see where stabilizing might secure those... Hey, thanks for the plug Tom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

